# ALTERNATOR PROBLEM - 89 MAX



## CBPMIKE (Feb 2, 2005)

Anyone ever have a problem with alternator or alternator wire harness causing it to run hot and not charge battery? I was told nisssan had a service bulletin concerning poor connections that would not allow the battery wire to carry all the current from the alternator back to the battery.
I think this is my problem and I wonder if anyone experienced it or had ideas how to cure it - Thanks!


----------

